# ViewSonic VT2430 - Need Info About it's Glass Screen



## Solaris (Oct 27, 2003)

ViewSonic makes several LCD TV/PC Monitors that have glass screens.

I might purchase their 24" model - VT2430.

If I thought ViewSonic would reply, I would email these questions
directly to them. Most companies ignore emails, that's why I'm
posting here.

Is the glass physically bonded by the factory to the LCD substrate,
or is it hung over a plastic screen like a screen protector? I hate
screen protectors because most of them do not seal off the screen. 
Instead, they end up trapping dust and other debris behind the
protector.

Finally, how rugged is the glass? Can I clean it with ordinary glass
cleaner and paper towel like the CRTs we all used many years ago?


----------

